# My Planted Set Ups - Fancy Plecos and More



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey so I thought I'd start a thread to keep a journal/picture updates of my set ups. In the last 3 years I've switched tank set ups probably over 20 times and I'm sure many of you are the same. Please feel free to leave comments and suggestions, love to hear feedback, still a bunch of things I can learn.

20 Gallon Long
- I have 4 L262's - 6 Threadfins - 1 Purple moscow guppy (female died after giving birth, saved 7 fry!) Assassin snails and rams. Also a load of cherry shrimp that won't stop breeding!!!!





























I'll update more pics of my other set ups later!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful tank. Nice freshwater layout.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks it's been growing in a lot better now


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice set up.. beautiful pic of the L262 salt queen pleco..


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice man, you should post it in the plant photo section!


----------

